# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 21 - 25



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*21. Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45*
*Conductor:* Klemperer
*Soloists:* Schwarzkopf, Fischer-Dieskau
*Orchestra & Chorus:* Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus 
(1961)










*22. Daphnis et Chloé*
*Conductor:* Dutoit 
*Orchestra & Chorus:* Montreal Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	
(1980)










*23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"*
*Conductor:* Karajan
*Orchestra:* Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
(1962)










*24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)*
*Conductor:* Walter 
*Soloists:* Ferrier, Patzak
*Orchestra:* Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	
(1952)










*25. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)*
*Conductor:* Solti 
*Main Cast:* Flagstad, Nilsson, Hotter, London, Windgassen 
*Orchestra:* Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra 
*Chorus:* Vienna State Opera Chorus	
(1965)


----------

